# 2009 honda cr v



## knotahog (Oct 4, 2009)

I just got a new cr v to tow behind my hurricane class a , and am having a problem figuring out how to run the break away switch wiring thru the firewall, it is a small tight area to run the wires , I am not sure whether to drill a hole or if there is an existing hole thru the firewall. I installed a roadmaster bracket and a roadmaster tow bar and purchased a brake buddy. but no info on how other people  went through the firewall. any help appreciated. Thanks, Terry


----------



## JimE (Oct 5, 2009)

RE: 2009 honda cr v

On my Saturn there was enough room to squeeze it through the brake pedal penetration.


----------



## knotahog (Oct 9, 2009)

RE: 2009 honda cr v

THANKS FOR THE INFO , I WAS ABLE TO FIND A RUBBER PLUG JUST ABOVE THE( I THINK )HEATER HOSES THAT PLUGS A HOLE RIGHT THROUGH THE FIREWALL, I RAN THE WIRES THROUGH THE MIDDLE OF THE PLUG INTO THE INSIDE OF THE CRV. OH I WAS ABLE TO DRILL A HOLE THROUGH THE RUBBER PLUG .


----------

